# swiss cheese bridgeport table



## goldenchips2 (May 17, 2012)

Anyone out there with the picture of the bridgeport table with so many holes drilled in it, it looked like swiss cheese?
I lost my copy of that picture to show my students...
Thanks in advance


----------



## goldenchips2 (May 24, 2012)

Anybody??


----------



## tommied (May 28, 2012)

I have one purity bad.


----------



## goldenchips2 (May 30, 2012)

Awesome !!
But that table is still better than the table I saw a while back..
Still looking for the one that looks like swiss cheese....The hunt continues....
There needs to be a thread on machine abuse.
A friend of mine has a melted jacobs chuck I will post pics when I get them.


----------



## jumps4 (May 30, 2012)

Yikes, pheeewwww  :thinking::thinking::thinking:
how would you align that mill
steve


----------



## goldenchips2 (Jun 13, 2012)

Indicator bouncing all over the place !!!!
Just use a steel rule or something flat to bridge the potholes !!!


----------



## Kevin45 (Dec 21, 2012)

Not to sound like a smartass, but how does one do that to a machine? I mean, if things are set up correctly, there is no reason at all to get into the table. I've been a Tool & Die Maker for 30+ years and on a lot of the tooling that I had to repair or rebuild that came out of the drill press department, there had to be thousands of holes all around the drill bushings. I always wondered how a person, sitting at a drill press and had a fixture could miss the bushings that many times to the point the fixture had to be rebuilt. It totally baffles me.


----------



## 7HC (Dec 21, 2012)

Kevin45 said:


> Not to sound like a smartass, but how does one do that to a machine? I mean, if things are set up correctly, there is no reason at all to get into the table. I've been a Tool & Die Maker for 30+ years and on a lot of the tooling that I had to repair or rebuild that came out of the drill press department, there had to be thousands of holes all around the drill bushings. I always wondered how a person, sitting at a drill press and had a fixture could miss the bushings that many times to the point the fixture had to be rebuilt. It totally baffles me.



My guess is that it's the work of students. :banghead:


M


----------



## fastback (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes, traming that mill in could be a challange.  I guess I would use a new disk brake hub.  Remove the vice and clean the table as well as you can, then lay the disk down and use the DI as you normally would.  As long as the table is flat you should be OK.  Once the table is tramed you get replace the vice and tram that in.  

I would hope that most mill owners have tables in beeter shape.  I have masonite covers on mine they also help keep the crap out.


----------



## Kevin45 (Jan 9, 2013)

Have you ever thought about fixing the table up some? If you take the table off, you could get quite a few of those divots welded in, or even brazed in, then get it blanchard ground. I think if it were mine, I'd even go as far as putting some Devcon in the holes to fill them in then file or stone down the top. It looks to me like that mill was used more as a drill press over it's years than it was used as a mill.


----------



## Richard King (Jan 9, 2013)

In my entire career as a machine tool rebuilder (45+ years) I have never seen one that bad.  How does the rest of the machine look? If it is as bad, make the machine a drill press.   If a table like that came in to the shop and the rest of the machine was good I would look around for a used table in better shape and if the owner OK'ed it  I would send it out to be planed or milled before grinding.   Most Tables are bent high in the middle on average .007"  I would bet that table is at least .010"

I would run a tee slot cutter down the slots and then have it surface ground to help relieve the stress before tutting or grinding the top or bottom .  I'm not  big fan of Blanchard grinding tables, but it would look 1000% better then "that"  In the past I milled and put in cast iron inserts in the T-Slots made from Dura-Bar.  I would suspect the table is bent too. With ll the work needed on the table I would estimate the repair would be over $1200.00.  I have used Devcon in small area's.  I would recommend using the aluminum as it matches a ground look better then the steel mix.

PS:  I have never had much luck welding tables as I have tried several times myself and sent to pros's.  Where the weld and cast table mix it gets supper hard and it's pain in the T-Slots.  If you do weld it heat the table with a big rose bud first to sweat out the oil soaked cast.


----------

